# Right kernel modules and config for Azureware webcam [Solved

## wpkzz

Hello fellow kernel compilers:

I have this nice Asus Laptop with gentoo runing on it since four days ago, but there are details that still are not running right. In particular I have this webcam:

```

dmesg | less

[    1.748854] usb 1-1.3: New USB device found, idVendor=13d3, idProduct=5719

[    1.749793] usb 1-1.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=1, SerialNumber

=2

[    1.750719] usb 1-1.3: Product: USB2.0 VGA Webcam

[    1.751638] usb 1-1.3: Manufacturer: Azurewave

[    1.752541] usb 1-1.3: SerialNumber: NULL

[    1.758667] usb 2-1.2: new low-speed USB device number 4 using ehci-pci

[    1.798894] psmouse serio4: elantech: assuming hardware version 4 (with firmware version 0x361f01)

```

Whichs is a Azureware webcam without serial number. I have searched on various forums to see if someone can point my the right drivers/modules to be loaded or compiled to the kernel to use it, incluiding the nice tutorial by the folks at Arch, but no one seems to mention it.

Does someone have any idea?Last edited by wpkzz on Tue Nov 15, 2016 5:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

wpkzz,

The important data you provide is USB  idVendor=13d3, idProduct=5719.

Tidying that up and plugging it into google says that's a UVC Webcam.

UVC is the USB Video Class.

In the kernel, thats 

```
CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS:                                                                                    │  

  │                                                                                                            │  

  │ Support for the USB Video Class (UVC).  Currently only video                                               │  

  │ input devices, such as webcams, are supported.                                                             │  

  │                                                                                                            │  

  │ For more information see: <http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/>                                                   │  

  │                                                                                                            │  

  │ Symbol: USB_VIDEO_CLASS [=n]                                                                               │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                                                           │  

  │ Prompt: USB Video Class (UVC)                                                                              │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                      │  

  │       -> Multimedia support (MEDIA_SUPPORT [=m])                                                           │  

  │         -> Media USB Adapters (MEDIA_USB_SUPPORT [=y])    
```

----------

## wpkzz

Thank you NeddySeagon, as we say in Mexico, "más sabe el Diablo por viejo que por Diablo" (The Devil knows more because he is old, not because he is the Devil). As always, you did hit the spot. I decided to compile the mentioned modules in-kernel, and now it worsk, at least from the firefox perspective. I still have problems with guvcview, but I think that is a different question.

----------

